# Canon 75-300 is usm



## Claudia & Ludwig (27. Okt. 2007)

Für das nächste Jahr erwägen wir neben dem Kauf eines neuen, leistungsfähigeren Makroobjektivs (nach jetzigem Stand des Sigma 150mm) auch den Kauf eines neuen Tele-Zooms. Daher mal eine Frage an die Canon DSLR-User unter Euch:

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5,6 IS USM? Hält das Objektiv in der Praxis tatsächlich alle "Versprechen" auf die die vielen positiven Testergebnisse hoffen lassen ? Gibt es Schwachstellen ? Oder würdet Ihr aus der Erfahrung eher ein anderes Objektiv dieser oder ähnlicher Brennweite empfehlen können. Da das Objektiv vorwiegend zur "Freihand-Jagd" auf Tiere eingesetzt werden wird, sind für uns die grosse Brennweite (mind 300mm) und der Bildstabilisator wichtig.

Ach ja .... es ist uns sehr wohl bewusst, dass die Brillianz einer Festbrennweite niemals zu erzielen ist mit einem Zoom, wir haben uns trotzdem bewusst für ein Zoom entschieden.

Schon mal hier vielen lieben Dank für Eure Meinungen und Anregungen.


----------



## chromis (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hi,

ich selbst habe das Objektiv zwar erst seit ein paar Monaten, bereut habe ich den Kauf aber noch nie. Ein besseres Objektiv wirst Du in dieser Preislage auch kaum finden. Hier mal ein 300er Freihandfoto.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Frank (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo,

mich interessiert dieses Thema auch sehr, weil ich über die Anschaffung einer längeren Brennweite ebenfalls nachdenke. 
Allerdings kreisen meine Gedanken mehr um 400 mm.  

@ Rainer

hast du zufällig noch ein paar mehr Beispielbilder? Evtl. sogar die Exifs dazu?


----------



## chromis (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hi,

ich sehe gerade, Ludwig hatte ja auf das 75-300 Objektiv verlinkt, meines ist ein 70-300 IS USM. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, ist ein 75-300 IS USM nicht mehr im Programm.

Frank, Deine Gedanken kreisen doch nicht um das graue 100-400 Teil von Canon?  
Das wäre für meine 350D und mein Bankkonto doch ein wenig unpassend gewesen. Dafür gibt's ja drei Stück von meinem 300er 

Unten noch zwei Bilder, beide mit ISO 200, 1/500sec, das Erste mit Blende 10, die beiden Störche auf dem Acker Blende 7,1

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Frank (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hi,

also seit dem ich das 150er Makro von Sigma besitze, muss ich sagen, das ich mich nicht mehr nur auf Canon festlege ...  

Aber zugegeben, die große graue Tüte, würde an meiner 400D auch arg merkwürdig aussehen.  
Deshalb ... nun ja ... die 40D ... öhöm, wenn das meine Frau liest ... das  wäre dann wohl noch glimpflich.


----------



## chromis (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Ja, 3000 Euro sind schon ein wenig happig für die 40D mit grauer Tüte.
Vielleicht sucht Deine Frau ja noch ein Weinachtsgeschenk für Dich  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Gedanken kreisen doch nicht um das graue 100-400 Teil von Canon?  Das wäre für meine 350D und mein Bankkonto doch ein wenig unpassend gewesen. Dafür gibt's ja drei Stück von meinem 300er


 
Also unsere Gedanken haben durchaus auch mal (sehr) kurzzeitig um dieses Objektiv gekreist. Vom Preis einmal abgesehen, ist uns das 100-400 mit seinen fast 1,4kg einfach viel zu schwer .... mit unserem Tele-Zoom wird vorwiegend freihand fotografiert werden. Leider haben den Nachteil des Gewichtes auch die anderen Zooms bis 400mm, z.B. das 80-400 von Sigma.



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Unten noch zwei Bilder, beide mit ISO 200, 1/500sec, das Erste mit Blende 10, die beiden Störche auf dem Acker Blende 7,1


 
Schöne Bilder ... wir nehmen mal an, dass auch diese Bilder "freihand" mit Brennweite 300mm gemacht wurden ... 

Und zur Verfügbarkeit des 75-300 IS USM: Es ist zumindest in dem 2008er Katalog der Objektive von Canon noch enthalten. Wir sind mal einfach davon ausgegangen, dass es dann zumindest noch ein Weilchen gebaut werden wird (hoffentlich  ).


----------



## chromis (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo Ludwig,

vielleicht muss ich mal wieder zum Optiker, aber bei Canon finde ich kein 75-300mm Objektiv mit Bildstabilisator(IS).  
Dies würde ja auch nicht viel Sinn machen, da das 70-300mm auch mit Bildstabilisator und USM im Programm ist.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Frank (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo,

@ Rainer

Doch, es scheint dieses Objektiv mit Bildstabilisator zu geben. Hab sie hier gefunden:

Traumflieger.de

@ Ludwig
Wenn du noch nicht bei den "Traumfliegern" geschaut hast, wäre das ebenfalls noch eine sehr empfehlenswerte Seite. 

Wenn ich selbst einen direkten Vergleich zwischen dem 
Sigma 80-400mm f/4,5-5,6 EX DG OS und dem 
Canon EF 100-400mm f/4,5-5,6 L IS USM machen könnte, würde das meine Entscheidung um ein vielfaches erleichtern.
Gut, leichtgewichte sind es beides nicht, wobei das Sigma sogar noch um einiges schwerer ist.
Aber für gute Qualität schleppe ich gerne das eine oder andere "Päckchen" mehr mit mir rum.  

Zum Preis:
Es sind ja doch keine Anschaffungen, die man mal eben so zwischendurch macht. 
Deshalb sollte man seine Auswahl gut überlegen und wenn eben möglich vergleiche anstellen.
Klar, man kann die Objektive auch leihen. Das ist aber auch nicht gerade billig. 
Und das Problem dabei ist, das ich diese Objektive dann auch schon bei verschiedenen Licht-, sprich Wetterverhältnissen testen möchte ... 
Na, schaun mer mal, würde der Kaiser sagen. 

Allgemein zum Gewicht möchte ich nochmal folgendes anmerken:
Wer viel verreist, sollte doch auf das Gewicht mit acht geben. 
Denn Übergepäck, kann bei manchen Fluggesellschaften sehr teuer sein.
Ein Beispiel:
Australien, mit Emirates. 12,5 kg Übergepäck *pro kg 48 €*, macht 600 €.
Das gleiche wieder zurück ... mit nochmal 600 €.
Für *eine Reise also 1200 €* alleine an Übergepäck. Und 12,5 kg sind schnell erreicht. Mit meiner Fotoausrüstung alleine komme ich schon jetzt auf ca. 10 KG. 
Ich habe allerdings den Vorteil, das wenn ich verreise, die Firma für die Reisekosten aufkommt.  
Und da es bei mir nicht "nur" zwei Wochen sind, sondern immer gleich mehrere Monate, kann ich das besser "begründen". 
Hoffentlich liest mein Chef das hier nicht ...


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Servus Fotofreunde

Ob man 300mm oder 400mm Brennweite hat ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied, hört sich nicht viel an die 100mm, aber wennst dann das Auge am Sucher hast, siehst den Unterschied fast spürbar.

Speziell in der Vogel-Fotografie wirst die 400mm (wenn geht sogar mehr, Stichwort: Spektiv) auf Schritt und Tritt brauchen.

Ich kann nur aus eigener Erfahrung berichten:
Hatte das 100-300mm wie auch das 100-400mm. Das 100-300er habe ich nach eingehenden Test mit dem 100-400mm, sehr bald verkauft, obwohl das auch eine Spitzenlinse war.
Heute bereue ich den Schritt nicht, denn das 100-400er ist fast mein Immerdrauf zu Hause (Vogelfotos von der Terrasse aus), obwohl es schon sehr schwer ist.
Beispiel, durch die nicht geputzte, geschlossene Terrassentür
 
nur fürs Forum verkleinert, sonst unbearbeitet (Exif ist auch noch dran)

Momentan fotografiere ich Hauptsächlich bei Konzerten damit aus der Distanz (15-20 Reihe) und die werden sogar ganz gut.
Beispiel:
 
Semino Rossi aus der 17. Reihe, nur fürs Forum verkleinert, sonst unbearbeitet (Exif ist auch noch dran)

Wenn der Preis nicht der Killer ist, würde ich jedem zu einem 100-400er raten.

Das Gewicht ist, ausser vielleicht bei Flugreisen 





			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Beispiel:
> Australien, mit Emirates. 12,5 kg Übergepäck pro kg 48 €, macht 600 €.
> Das gleiche wieder zurück ... mit nochmal 600 €.
> Für eine Reise also 1200 € alleine an Übergepäck. Und 12,5 kg sind schnell erreicht. Mit meiner Fotoausrüstung alleine komme ich schon jetzt auf ca. 10 KG.


 vernachlässigbar. Ich schleppe es überall mithin  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Frank (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Mal eben nebenbei:

Ich hoffe Ludwig ist mit der Diskussion hier einverstanden, so wie sie jetzt stattfindet.
Immerhin bewegen wir uns etwas abseits seiner Frage nach dem *Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5,6 IS USM*.
Bitte melde dich mal kurz, wenns dir nicht gefällt, rupfe ich das hier mal auseinander.
Aber vllt. überdenkst du deinen Kauf ja auch nochmal.


----------



## Frank (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo Helmut,

danke dir, das bestätigt mich in meiner Absicht mir ein Zoomobjektiv mit 400er Brennweite zuzulegen. 
Mit dem Gewicht sehe ich das übrigens ganz genau so. Ich würde es auf Flugreisen auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, auch wenn ich alles selbst bezahlen müsste ... 
Wenn ich es auf Urlaubsreisen zu hause lassen würde, brauche ich solchen "Kram" auch gar nicht. 
Es sei denn, ich weiß, das ich nichts anderes mache, als den ganzen Tag faul am Strand liegen zu wollen.  

Gute Allrounder gibts natürlich auch, aber Einschränkungen an Qualität, Lichtstärke und Abbildungsschärfe sind dann in Kauf zu nehmen.


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Servus Frank

Freut mich das ich ein wenig zur Meinungsbildung beitragen konnte.

Wie geschrieben, wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt würde ich auf jeden Fall immer zum 400er greifen.

OT.: Wie geht es dir mit dem Makro ?

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## chromis (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hi,

ich würde beim Gewicht des Objektivs aber das Gewicht der Kamera nicht außer Acht lassen.
Die Eos 350 und 400 sind Leichtgewichte(Spielzeug mag ich nicht sagen, hab ja selber eine). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, an meine 350er ein richtig schweres Profiteil dranzuschrauben. Mit einem richtigen Body als Gegengewicht würde ich die Sache wesentlich positiver sehen.
Oder kann hier Jemand aus der Praxis Gegenteiliges berichten?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Lieben Dank Euch für die vielen Beiträge auf unsere Frage. Nun haben wir so einiges dazu zu beantworten/schreiben:

*@ Rainer:*
Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht und endlich habe ich auch meinen Fehler gefunden: Klar gibt es das 70-300mm noch, im Gegensatz zum 75-300mm. Vielmals sorry.

*@ Frank*
Die Diskussion macht mir überhaupt nichts, im Gegenteil. Wir haben das Objektiv ja noch nicht gekauft und sind für Anregungen dankbar. Also diskutiert ruhig weiter über Alternativen .... uns freut es.

Die Traumflieger kennen wir, unser link im ersten Beitrag geht ebenfalls dorthin. Lieben Dank für den Tipp trotzdem.

*@ Helmut*
Wie schreibst Du: "Wenn der Preis keine Rolle spielt" ... na, in dieser glücklichen Lage sind wahrscheinlich die Wenigsten unter uns. Aber man könnte ja einfach noch ein Weilchen sparen. Uns schreckt wirklich das Gewicht. Und dies nicht im Hinblick auf das Übergepäck bei Emirat Airlines (Kameraausrüstung ist bei uns Handgepäck, dass noch niemand bisher gewogen hat ... ein Glück  ). Zum einen liegt uns die Kamera (400D), wie es Rainer schon angemerkt hat, ebenfalls nicht nicht gut in der Hand, jedenfalls nicht bei den kurzen Versuchen im Laden. Dieses Objetiv einmal länger auszuleihen und im "Alltag" zu testen wäre schon reizvoll. Leider verleiht es niemand länger und die Preise von Canon zum Ausleihen .... na ja .... Zum Anderen finde ich das reine Gewicht nicht unbedingt vernachlässigbar, wenn es bei Wanderungen auf die Berge geschleppt wird. Aber das ist sicherlich abhängig vom persönlichen Empfinden. Vielleicht würden wir das Gewicht ja sogar noch in Kauf nehmen, wenn uns ein Test überzeugen würde, aber .... siehe oben.


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Servus Rainer

Das Gewicht der Cam im Verhältniss zum Gewicht des Objektives ist zu vernachlässigen, da du ja sowieso das Objektiv mit der Linken in der Hand hältst und die Cam mit der Rechten nur führst (ich zumindest) hast eigentlich eine Stabile Fotografierhaltung  . Selbst wennst ein Stativ verwendest hast am Objektiv eine Stativschelle 
 
mit der du das Objektiv am Stativ befestigst und nicht die Cam. Die schwebt dann frei am Objektiv hängend.

Das einzige was eventuell stört ist das aussehen der Kombination (kleine Cam - gegen großes Objektiv  )

  Also weiterhin Gut Licht

Helmut

Edit:
@ Ludwig: Klar, Geld das ist die eine Sache, aber ich kann dir wirklich nur eindringlich Raten, nimm das 400er, du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen. Gerade Ihr Beide seit mit der Natur sehr verbunden und wollt wie ich die herrliche Vielfalt der Natur ablichten, ob Vögel, __ Libellen, Schmetterlinge und Co. und gerade deshalb ist Brennweite durch nichts zu ersetzen. Wegen dem Gewicht, na ja, man gewöhnt sich daran wenn man es Stundenlang schleppt, das ist halt der Preis für SPITZEN-FOTOS.

Ich selbst hab sogar meist noch ein Stativ mit, man ist zwar nach der Tour am Ende, aber wenn man dann die Ergebnisse am PC betrachtet, sind alle Mühen vergessen.


----------



## Frank (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo Helmut,

das Objektiv hat doch ein Schiebezoom, wenn ich nicht irre?  

Ist das ein Problem, bzw. große Umstellung?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige was eventuell stört ist das aussehen der Kombination (kleine Cam - gegen großes Objektiv  )


 
Proportionen    .Das wiederum finden wir völlig vernachlässigbar   uns geht es eher um das Aussehen der Bilder, als um das Aussehen des Ausrüstung , wir würden das Objektiv auch in Eiform und giftgrün nehmen , solange die Qulität stimmt und das Objektiv unsere Erwartungen erfüllt.


----------



## Frank (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Wenn man außerdem den Batteriegriff hat, fällts nicht mehr so dolle auf.  

Ich hab jedenfalls gemerkt, das die "kleine" 400D mit dem Griff so oder so viel besser in der Hand liegt. 
Und auch bei "senkrechten" Aufnahmen kann man die wichtigsten Einstellungen auch an diesem vornehmen. 

Das war jetzt wirklich offtopic.


----------



## Digicat (29. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

@ Frank:
Ich habe ein Drehzoom, aber ein Arbeitskollege hat genau dieses um das es hier geht.
Diese Frage habe ich auch schon gestellt und er meinte: " Kein Problem, ein bisschen einarbeiten (1-2 Std. und er hats heraussen gehabt)".

Ich für meinen Teil habe auch herumspielen dürfen und hatte keinerlei justier Probs. 

Er berichtete nur über einen Nachteil: 
es zieht durch die Sogwirkung des schiebens Staub in den Tubus. Mußte nach ca. einem Jahr zum Service, wobei diese meinten das es noch nicht notwendig gewesen wäre (man sieht zwar den Staub auf der Linse innen haften, aber das hat keinen Einfluß auf die Abbildungsleistung)

Edit: Genau Frank !!!!


----------



## thias (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo allerseits,

war ja ne ganze Weile nicht mehr hier im Forum, das liegt nicht nur daran, dass die Teichsaison vorbei ist, sondern auch daran, dass ich mein bisher vernachlässigtes Fotohobby aufleben lies. Damit verbunden war ein update von der EOS 20D auf die 40D und auch mit dem Kauf von einigen Objektiven.

Ich stand also vor der gleichen Frage eines Telezooms. Falls es das 75-300 noch geben sollte, habe ich einige nicht so gute Berichte darüber gelesen.
Nach langen Recherchen habe ich mich für das Canon 70-300 USM IS entschieden.

Vorher hatte ich ein Tamron 28-300. Das ist im Vergleich eine richtige Mattscheibe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Bei 300 mm sind auch noch der größte Teil der Bilder verwackelt, wenn nicht gerade die Sonne scheint. IS ist einfach eine tolle Sache. (Auch das Sigma 17-125, das ich hatte, ist als superzoom deutlich unschärfer) 

Ich habe ausführliche Testreihen mit einem 5 €-Schein gemacht. Die Bildschärfe im Zentrum des 70-300 ist leicht besser als bei der Festbrennweite Tamron 90 Macro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (was als sehr scharfe Linse gilt), bei 300 mm etwa gleich gut. Ein scharfes Tele, hatte nicht gedacht, dass das in der Preisklasse möglich ist. 
Ich besitze auch das Canon 17-55 IS USM (die beste Linse ohne roten Ring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), welches auch deutlich teurer, aber nur minimal schärfer ist. 

Das 70-300 ist mehr als ein Geheimtipp und liegt in der Bildqualität im voll "Rotringbereich" (dort gibt es auch schlechtere). 
Wie gesagt, ich habe getestet und kann die Werte von PhotoZone nur bestätigen, bzw. habe im Quervergleich noch leicht bessere Werte erzielt. Vielleicht habe ich auch eine positive Serienstreuung erwischt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Der Preis liegt auch noch im moderaten 500 € Bereich, im Gegensatz zu der DO-Version gleicher Brennweite mit doppelten Preis und nur leicht besserer Bild-Qualität.

400 mm Brennweite sind sicher auch ein gute Sache, aber dort braucht man mit Sicherheit helles Sonnenlicht, IS oder ein Stativ. In meinem Alter halte ich das sonst nicht mehr  .

Gruß Thias</SPAN>


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

 Thias,

es freut uns zu hören, dass es auch positive, "private" Stimmen (nicht nur Testberichte) zu diesem Objektiv gibt, für das wir uns auch entschieden haben. Wie weiter oben schon geschrieben, war die Angabe 75-300 ein Fehler in unserem Text. Das hat etwas zu Verwirrung geführt .... sorry.

Allerdings haben wir es bei uns in der Nähe noch nicht "im moderaten 500 € Bereich" gesehen, eher bei 600€. Aber die Anschaffung ist eh erst für das Frühjahr geplant, vielleicht wirkt sich das ja nochmals positiv auf die Preise aus.


----------



## chromis (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hi Ludwig,

vielleicht hat die Warterei doch ein Ende. 
Ich habe das Objektiv ohne große Sucherei gerade für 499,- Euro gefunden, abzüglich 60 Euro cashback wären das dann 439 Euro.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das Objektiv ohne große Sucherei gerade für 499,- Euro gefunden, abzüglich 60 Euro cashback wären das dann 439 Euro.


 
Hi Rainer,

danke für den Hinweis  , aber dabei handelt es sich sicherlich um Internethändler, wir hatten die Preise von stationären Händler in unserer Nähe gemeint. Im Internet würden wir Gegenstände mit diesen Preisen eher nicht kaufen. Vielleicht ist das "altmodisch" aber die vielen negativen Berichte ermutigen nicht gerade.


----------



## thias (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die Anschaffung ist eh erst für das Frühjahr geplant, vielleicht wirkt sich das ja nochmals positiv auf die Preise aus.


 
... die cashback-Aktion ist aber bis zum 31.12. befristet. K.A. ob die nochmal verlängert wird.
Ich habe auch bei einem örtlichen Händler es für 529 abzgl 60 € erstanden...

Gruß Thias


----------



## Frank (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo Ludwig,



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Im Internet würden wir Gegenstände mit diesen Preisen eher nicht kaufen. Vielleicht ist das "altmodisch" aber die vielen negativen Berichte ermutigen nicht gerade.



Ich würde mich durch die "vielen negativen" Berichte nicht verrückt machen lassen.  

Ich denke das die "guten" Berichte die negativen um ein vielfaches übertreffen würden.
Nur die schreibt keiner, weil sie keiner liest.
Es ist doch auch viel schöner, wenn man sich über die bösen Internethändler aufregen kann.  

Ich kann nur persönlich für mich sprechen. Viele "teuere" Anschaffungen habe ich über das Internet abgewickelt. 
Bisher hat immer alles einwandfrei geklappt, noch nie hat es ein ernstes Problem mit den Inet-Händlern gegeben.
Ganz klar, es gibt im www auch viele schwarze Schafe.
Aber die gibt es auch im realen Leben, und mit denen bin ich schon aneinandergeraten, aber wie ...  

_Kristallkugel rauskram_
Ich würd auch jetzt zuschlagen, weil es nach Weihnachten wahrscheinlich nicht billiger werden wird. 
Und die Cashback-Aktion läuft "nur" bis zum 31.12..  
_Kristallkugel wegpack_


----------



## Dr.J (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo,

mit Interesse lese ich hier die Diskussionen über Objektive, auch wenn ich nur die  Hälfte verstehe. 

Ich suche für meine EOS 400D ein günstiges Einsteigerobjektiv, möglichst Zoom. Was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? Die hier genannten sind mir als Einsteiger etwas zu teuer, auch wenn sie Spitzenklasse sind.

Vielleicht das "Canon EF 28-200mm f/3,5-5,6 USM"?


----------



## thias (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo Jürgen,

da stellt sich natürlich die Frage was du fotografieren willst.
Die 28 mm sind für Landschaften oft nicht weitwinklig genug, da würde ich eher 17 mm empfehlen. Bei Tieren etc. reichen oft die 200 mm als Tele auch nicht  .

Ich hatte als Einstieg ein 17-125 als "Immerdrauf" und mir später noch 300 mm Zoom gekauft.
So ein "Suppenzoom" das alles abdeckt würde ich nicht mehr empfehlen, da leidet die Bildqualität doch zu stark.
Ansonsten rate ich zu Tamron oder Sigma, die haben das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Bei Canon zahlt man viel für den Namen und gaaanz viel für IS und noch mehr für das rote L . Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wird dann immer schlechter. (Ich habs aber trotzdem getan  )
Für ein Canon kannst du durchaus 2 gute Tamron bekommen.

Hast du jetzt gar kein Objektiv? 
Wenn du schon ein Kit 18-55 oder so hast (wenn nicht ist das Tamron 17-50 die Empfehlung, vernünftig auch noch das Sigma 17-70, beide um die 350 €), würde ich als Tele 70-300 empfehlen. Das Tamron ist da mit 130€ das günstigste mit noch akzeptabler Bildqualität. Die bessere Wahl ist natürlich das hier beschriebene Canon 70-300 USM IS  , was mit doppelt so teuern durchaus vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Dr.J (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo Thias,

Habe nur den Body gekauft, weil ich von vielen Seiten gehört habe, dass das Standard-Objektiv EF-S 18-55 oder EF-S 17-85 beim Kit nicht so der Bringer wäre.


----------



## Frank (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo Jürgen,

also nur den Body ... 
Was *ich* mir dann zu Anfang zulegen würde ist ein "gutes" Objektiv mit einer Brennweite von 17 - 100 mm. 
Damit hast du erstmal ein ordentliches "Startobjektiv". 
Wenn du damit auf Pirsch gehst, wirst du feststellen, worauf dein Hauptaugenmerk gerichtet ist.
Landschaft, Porträt, Architektur, Makro oder Tiere. Wahrscheinlich sind mehrer Auswahlen. 
Wenn du das erstmal für dich rausgefunden hast, kannst du dir überlegen welche Objektive und was für Brennweiten du brauchst.
In die berücksichtigung mit einfließen sollte ebenfalls, unter welchen Lichtbedingungen du fotografieren möchtest.
Viel mit Kunstlicht (z. B. Porträt), bei Dämmerlicht (z. B. blaue Stunde) oder überwiegend Tageslicht (z. B. Landschaft).
Wenn du viele Aufnahmen bei "Schummerlicht" machen möchtest, ist ein Lichtstarkes Objektiv von Vorteil. Allerdings sind diese auch meistens wesentlich teurer als die nicht soo Lichtstarken. 
Ein Stativ ist dabei fast unabdingbar.

Aber wie gesagt, anfangefangen habe ich auch mit meinem 17 - 85 mm 4-5.6 IS USM. 
Bin übrigens froh, das es einen Bildstabilisator (IS) drin hat, sonst würde es in der Dämmerung doch schnell nach einem Stativ verlangen.  

Mit dem von dir erwähnten ... naja, es gibt viele die sich eine DSLR zulegen und dann erstmal mit nem billigen Objektiv loslegen. 
Meistens sind sie aber mit der Qualität der Bilder ziemlich unzufrieden. 
Dann kommen oft so Sprüche wie: Da hab ich ja bessere Fotos mit meiner kompakten gemacht. 
Und das stimmt sogar teilweise.
Mit einer DSLR hat man durch eben die vielen individuellen Einstellungsvarianten viel mehr Möglichkeiten, das beste aus seinen Fotos rauszuholen. Auf ein paar spezialisiert man sich dann und inverstiert allerdings weiteres Geld.
Wenn einem nur ein Body mit einem Objektiv vorschwebt, mit dem man hin und wieder Urlaubsfotos knipst, kann man sich besser an die sogenannten Bridgekameras halten. 
Diese decken meisten eine großen Zoombereich ab, sind einfacher zu bedienen und kostengünstiger.

Du siehst: Mit dem Kauf einer DSLR ist erst der erste Schritt in die "weite Welt" der Fotografie getan.

Aber ich kann dir sagen, es macht sehr viel Spaß!  

Lauf mal mit einem Stativ und aufgesetzter Kamera abends durch euer Städchen ...


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> _Kristallkugel rauskram_
> Ich würd auch jetzt zuschlagen, weil es nach Weihnachten wahrscheinlich nicht billiger werden wird.
> Und die Cashback-Aktion läuft "nur" bis zum 31.12..
> _Kristallkugel wegpack_


 
Hi Frank,

vielleicht solltest Du Hellseher werden. Wir hätten gleich zuschlagen sollen. Diese Woche wollten wir es denn endlich tun, der Cash-Back-Aktion wegen, aber leider:

Das Objetiv ist zur Zeit nicht lieferbar: Kein stationärer Händler hier kann es zur Zeit beschaffen, "Ich bin doch nicht blöd" und "Geiz ist geil" eingeschlossen. Also doch über den Schatten gesprungen, und online bestellt. Klar nicht beim billigsten Nobody, aber: Antwort z.B. Amazon: Leider zur Zeit nicht verfügbar (obwohl es zum Zeitpunkt der Bestelleingabe angeblich verfügbar war).

Das war es dann wohl mit Cash-Back (vielleicht wird es denen nur zu teuer :evil ), denn eine kurze Anfrage bei Canon selbst ergab dann die erstaunliche Antwort: Das Objektiv wird weiterhin hergestellt werden, aber in diesem Jahr wird es keine Lieferung mehr nach Deutschland geben (angeblich Produktionsengpässe)


----------

